# 25+ trout



## mr.fish (Nov 10, 2007)

I had waken up this cold, damp saturday morning undecided of where I would fish. The carp have really turned off in the river for the time being, and the water is just not cold enough for walleye yet. So I deceided to take up my time targeted some trout. About 2 hours in, I had caught and released 25 plus brown trout. I have only had 2, or 3 days last fall/winter like this so I must have hit them on a very good day. All my trout where caught on artificials. 

Most of the trout were in the 6 to 14 inch range, but did manage 1 nice brownie measured in to my pole at 20 inches. 

The biggest


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice - WTG Mr. Fish


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 11, 2007)

Tearing em up!! nice job mr. fish


----------



## Nickk (Nov 11, 2007)

great brownie! That looks like the spring creeks that I fish on occasion(in Wisconsin).


----------

